# New Rescue



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

So glad that you decided to go for it! Kobi is a cutie. With two older dogs around, hopefully he won't be quite the wild child he would be as an only dog. 

Can't wait to hear how the other two react to the 'baby' joining the pack.


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

Send me an email or PM and let me know how your pups are getting along.

Julie


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

:appl: :appl: :appl: :You_Rock_ That's GReat. I'm so glad to hear that you are fostering Kobi. He is just so cute,how could you resist. One thing for sure,he will liven things up with his puppy energy.
Congratulations,
Shane


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is adorable, i also checked out the pics of the other dogs. it seems unthinkable that people give up these wonderful dogs. Even tho i am in Texas, i support a rescue in Florida. It came about because of a story of a 200+ pound golden that was taken from his owners. he coudln't even get up and was laying in his own poop and pee and had sores. he had thyroid problems and was going to have to be on special diet for a long time to drop about 120 pounds. He looked like a giant slug, or one of those elepant seals. It was heart breaking. Well, I sent t check to help with h is medical, and they informed a few weeks later that he had died. BUT he had died clean and happy. He had lost about 20 pounds and could walk a few steps and he got to be out in the grass and sun, not laying on a covered porch in his own mess. He got LOTS of attention. But his spirit was stronger than his heart and alll those years of of being so over weight, no exercise, etc, had taken it's toll.

Well, ever since i send them money and I learn about other mistreated goldens and it is boggles my mind to think of people doing these kind of things to their dog, to any breed of dog.


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

*Update On Kobi*

I talked to Kobi's foster earlier today and she said he is being a typical pup. He did have a couple of accidents his 1st day but none since. He plays well with her 2 furbabies and loves to play with toys. The website says crate trained but since he was an owner turn in we think they may have just told us that. She is working on it and so will I. Once he is in, he is fine but just doesn't seem to want to go in. I will have some time off for the holidays and so will my husband and daughter. What better way to spend them than with a new golden. 

Julie


----------

